# Not a rumor: OmniWeb 4.1 in September



## knighthawk (Aug 9, 2001)

I was talking to one of the employees and they said that there was a new version of OmniWeb coming sometime in September.

Can't wait!


----------



## Djk515 (Aug 18, 2001)

Sounds great!  OS X.I and Omniweb 4.1 in the same month!


----------



## hyph-n (Sep 17, 2001)

cool - Love OmniWeb, can't wait for 4.1.... but I guess I will have to....


----------



## apb3 (Sep 17, 2001)

Any word on what is new/fixed?


----------



## Kristjan (Sep 17, 2001)

"I was talking to one of the employees"

Kind of the definition of a rumour, isn't it?


----------



## CreativeOne (Sep 20, 2001)

I have been ok with the version of IE that came with OS X.  (Making due & Netscape is no longer a choice since they broke it)  

How does OmniWeb compair with IE final version.  I have looked at Omni Group's web site, and heard great things about the company.  I heard they even helped with the development of OS X.  My perception is that I would rather back them vs. Microsoft.  If their product was as good as IE if not even better - I would switch.  I got the impression that the first version of the OmniWeb browser was thrown together though.  Any thoughts?

Brian


----------



## simX (Sep 20, 2001)

There was a report on www.maccentral.com highlighting the new featurs in upcoming version 4.1 of the OmniWeb browser -- specifically it will support many more standards and have many bug fixes...

I think OmniWeb is a much better browser than IE, but two things have me not use it: 1) It no longer downloads anything (the Download Manager or whatever you call it in OW always shows it stop at around 300K or so and the downloads are in red text and don't show the complete icon), and 2) it's slow, mainly because OS X is slow and it is a native Cocoa application.

However, other than that, OmniWeb renders pages BEAUTIFULLY, and I highly recommend it as long as you don't have the download problem I have been having.

Anybody have any suggestions on fixing the OW bug?


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 20, 2001)

I have never had any problems with downloading anything in OmniWeb.  I have downloaded over 2 GB of stuff with OmniWeb over the last few months.  But of course, I have a DSL line... maybe it is your connection.


----------



## CreativeOne (Sep 20, 2001)

I just tried to download it with the IE that came with OS X.  It started to do the download, but then IE freaked started opening tons of windows, and the download just locked up.  I would almost believe it was M$ up to it's old tricks again.  Anyone else having problems?  Can  anyone suggest another client to pull the installer?

Brian


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 20, 2001)

You can get the OmniWeb from your iTools account if you want.  It is really slow to navigate, and will seem to lock up (you can't do anything in the finder during the time it is downloading), but it will work for you.


----------



## CreativeOne (Sep 21, 2001)

I'd pay the shipping and handling for OmniWeb 4.1 if it is better than IE.  I would definately trust them more.  It's definately not the connection - DSL here!   

Are there any issues with it working with Quicktime?

Brian


----------



## CreativeOne (Sep 21, 2001)

I would pay the $29.95 for the license.  I bought enough copies of Netscape trying to support them.  (Wasted Money)  It looked like it had all the normal support for browsing.  Did they give you a date for release yet?  Seems like you know or are the rep?     I'll buy a copy on disk.  Now I need to figure out how to get rid of IE.  Apple should be giving us a choice for install in OS X as well!!  

Brian


----------



## apb3 (Sep 21, 2001)

Use iTools to get your copy of OW. 

Then pay your shareware fee. I did after a week of using the original. Well worth it and from what I hear the new version will address most if not all of the most prevalent issues/concerns.


----------



## CreativeOne (Sep 21, 2001)

I finally got OmniWeb to download - but not until I got a different download manager.  I tried Omni Group's site & Apple's download page.  I am more suspicious of IE now.  

Brian


----------



## peppo (Sep 22, 2001)

Ha ha, I used to have some faith in Mac users, but in the end, they are all idiots. This thread clearly demonstrates it.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 22, 2001)

Wow...I think this is the first flame bait I've seen at Macosx.com.


----------



## uoba (Sep 23, 2001)

are curious about us Supreme beings, they even go to the lengths of reading all our Mac-related threads!

How many of us Mac guys spend our afternoons and evenings going through PC geek-threads?!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 23, 2001)

I suppose it's only fair. Mac users tend to unite on online polls and sending mail to Mr. Dvorak.


----------



## pbrice (Oct 2, 2001)

I sent in a couple feature suggestions to OmniWeb and received a response back in August.  The gist of the response was:  Some of my requests are being investigated by the engineering team, but others would be implemented in OW 4.1--which will come out about the same time as OS X 10.1.

Guess my point is, OS X 10.1 is here, so OW 4.1 should be on it's way.


----------



## Pascal (Oct 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pbrice _
> *I sent in a couple feature suggestions to OmniWeb and received a response back in August.  The gist of the response was:  Some of my requests are being investigated by the engineering team, but others would be implemented in OW 4.1--which will come out about the same time as OS X 10.1.*


Will OW 4.1 finally offer full javascript support and full CSS support ?


----------



## tony (Oct 3, 2001)

> Not a rumor: OmniWeb 4.1 in September



Well, I guess it WAS a rumor.


----------



## pbrice (Oct 3, 2001)

They didn't make any mention of java / script support in their email.  But they did mention that 4.1 would include numerous improvements to speed and support--along with feature enhancements/additions.

They didn't say it would be out in Sept in my email, just that it could be expected shortly after 10.1 was released.


----------



## CoolGuy17 (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by peppo _
> *Ha ha, I used to have some faith in Mac users, but in the end, they are all idiots. This thread clearly demonstrates it. *


Ha ha, I used to have some faith in PC users, but in the end, they are all idiots who don't know their left hand from their right. The quoted post above clearly demonstrates it.


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

Peppo,

(1) I challenge you to cite specifics to back up your idiotic generalization.

(2) I use Macs almost exclusively. I am also an expert in PC/Winblows networks, support and technology in general. In fact, my firm, and I personally, handle many patents for new tech from several major hardware and software companies/consortia, US and international, as well as several major universities and research labs. That said, I ( a mac user and -phile) challenge you to pit your IQ against mine. Any time, anywhere.

Put up or shut up.

P.S. Your grammatical error (using "it" instead of "that" at the end of your statement) leads me to believe I will have no difficulty embarrassing you in any mental competition...


----------



## Pascal (Oct 16, 2001)

Psst, guys, I think Peppo has long come and gone... Don't waste your time on this weak individual...


----------



## apb3 (Oct 16, 2001)

Thought I smelt a troll. really, do they have nothing else to do?

Some boards delete posts like that, but I'll leave it as it just shows how superior we Mac  bermensch really are.

Macintosh Ùber alles...... *


* The above is just a joke. Please don't take offense. Think of it in terms of one of my favorite flicks/plays,_The Producers_, by Mel Brooks. 

Hey! umlauts don't work!


----------



## Pascal (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by apb3 _
> *Macintosh Ùber alles......
> 
> Hey! umlauts don't work! *


They don't... in _OmniWeb_. In fact you cannot post anything with accents in _OmniWeb_... They reallly should be ashamed of themselves on that one : the problem has been there for a long time and they still haven't corrected it !

_shame, shame, shame !_

The being said, _Macintosh Über alles_ (Mac for everyone) is a  paraphrase. I cannot remember the original sentence (although I would believe it end with "Über alles"  ) and its original context. Help please !


----------



## apb3 (Oct 17, 2001)

You mean "Deutschland ber Alles"????

or the Dead Kennedy's version:

"California ber Alles"???

AND! the umlauts DO work while I'm typing them in. I can see them right now. Once I hit post, they get screwed up. Go figure!


----------



## Pascal (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by apb3 _
> *the umlauts DO work while I'm typing them in. I can see them right now. Once I hit post, they get screwed up.*


And that's (unfortunately)  _OmniWeb_'s fault... As you can see in my previous post, they work correctly in MSIE (that I have to use everytime I want to write a post with accents...)

I thought about _Deutschland Über alles_... When I come back from work, I"ll read a little about it. I've forgotten the specific historical context of that sentence.


----------



## sithious (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pascal _
> 
> 
> The being said, _Macintosh ¹ber alles_ (Mac for everyone) is a  paraphrase. I cannot remember the original sentence (although I would believe it end with "¹ber alles"  ) and its original context. Help please ! [/B]



by the way pascal, "ueber alles" doesn't mean "for everyone", it means "above everything else/more important than everything else"... used to be a part of the german national anthem ... "deutschland, deutschland ueber alles, ueber alles in der welt ..." but that part luckily was banned after the second world war and is nowadays only sung by right-wing fascist pigs ...
(not that i'm accusing apb3 of being one ... i can take a joke ...  )

(oh, and ue is the official way to spell a 'u' with umlauts if omniweb won't show it ... )


and if it isn't a rumour, where is omniweb 4.1?


----------



## apb3 (Oct 17, 2001)

Thanks sith. Forgot to include the correct translation.

AND, I agree, Where the hell is 4.1!?

at least maybe my umlauts will work!


----------



## Pascal (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *by the way Pascal, "ueber alles" doesn't mean "for everyone", it means "above everything else/more important than everything else"... *


I stand corrected ! Precision in terms über alles ! 


> *(oh, and ue is the official way to spell a 'u' with umlauts if omniweb won't show it ... )*


I know that, but that is only correct for German. Other languages don't have alternate spellings for when accents cannot be used. So it is _still_ a big problem in OmniWeb... 





> *and if it isn't a rumour, where is omniweb 4.1?*


 I've read on a Swiss rumor site that OW4.1 is due in the next few weeks. Apparently, so they write, the improvements are spectacular in terms of speed and compatibility (CSS and inscript/javascript in particular).


----------

